
Man changes his name to Above Znoneofthe so it can appear at bottom of ballot - _jomo
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/vote-none-of-the-above-byelection-1.3426783
======
AstroJetson
An interesting approach to getting elected, I guess it beats spending
thousands of dollars. If he does, wonder if in the 2020 US House if we will
hear "Zoneofthe" and a chorus of "Aye".

